# DaYan Cube Corner Cutting Test - Literally 45 Degrees



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

So i found this video in a review of the DaYan cube on THE Chinese forum.


Just a quick demonstration of the DaYan cube to those who are thinking about buying it:

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMTE2NDY0MTg4/v.swf


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2010)

No offence intended, but if you need a cube that is capable of cutting 45 degrees you really need to clean up your cubing style.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

@Musli4brekkies: Yeah, I'd rather get a speedy cube than a 45 degree corner cutting cube. I mean, if you are a cuber, you shouldn't be cutting 45 degrees while solving the cube.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Yeah, I'd rather get a speedy cube than a 45 degree corner cutting cube. I mean, if you are a cuber, you shouldn't be cutting 45 degrees while solving the cube.



this.

even a nub doesn't cut 45. (but then again, they turn with their wrists )


----------



## RyanO (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd rather have a speedy cube that cuts corners at 45 degrees.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

@dillonbladez: Yeah and every time they turn it with their wrists, they drop it and the cube explodes (literally happened to me twice). I don't know why they like start to juggle the cube with their wrists. I've only seen like 2 out of 10 people that actually turn the cube carefully.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 11, 2010)

You should only need to cut corners 25-30 degrees.
But it's better to be able to cut corners than not at all.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 11, 2010)

But the DaYan is speedy AND cut corners at 45 degrees. How about that?


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 11, 2010)

Mine cuts 45 on most sides too. I think that being able to cut at 45 degrees is useful, but not because I'm actually that inaccurate. It seems like the farther it can cut corners, the more effortless it becomes to cut lower degrees. My DaYan barely needs to be pushed to cutting corners and cuts smaller angles much easier than my C-Hybrid or my C4U cube.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 11, 2010)

That doesn't look 45.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe not, but it sure looks above the normal cutting capability to me.


----------



## teller (Mar 11, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> No offence intended, but if you need a cube that is capable of cutting 45 degrees you really need to clean up your cubing style.




Disagree...the distance between turns is shortened with more corner cutting. Call it sloppy if you want, but it's faster.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 11, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Literally 45 Degrees


 >_>


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 11, 2010)

i laugh at people who care about corner cutting. 

my cube cant cut corners very well at all but i still make good use of it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 11, 2010)

Corner cutting really only works in one direction. So if you get used to cutting 45 one directions, you will be screwed going the other way. People should just learn to turn.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 11, 2010)

My point exactly.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 12, 2010)

My Dayan cube can cut corners exactly the same like that video. Dayan cube it´s a very good cube overall. This kind of cutting corners, like Woner said, is very unuseful in a real speedsolve. The video don´t add, help or even proof nothing.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

That looks like quite a fine cube. I should consider buying it, if not too expensive


----------

